# Door County charters



## noweste (Apr 26, 2012)

Anybody have any experience chartering out of Sturgeon Bay, WI and cruising the coast of Door County? It seems like the perfect place for chartering, but can't find but two places that do bareboats, one outfit that has just one boat and another that just does day charters. Any contacts would be most appreciated.


----------



## gbam (Jun 22, 2012)

I've had the same problem. It is a great area to explore. I assume you found Bareboat Sailing Charters around Door County, Wisconsin and Northern Lake Michigan but they're the only one I know of. If you're looking for a captioned charter I can see if a friend of mine does it still on a 49' Jeanneau.


----------

